# Chuyên phân phối, thi công máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy các quận tại TPHCM uy tín, giá rẻ



## lanthanhhaichau (12/5/22)

*Bạn đang cần tìm mua máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavygiá rẻ cho công trình của mình ? Bạn đang tìm đại lý hoặc nhà cung cấp giá cạnh tranh nhất tại TP HCM cũng như trên toàn miền Nam ? Và Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là địa chỉ uy tín dành cho bạn.*

Tại TP Hồ Chí Minh và toàn khu vực phía Nam, Công ty Thanh Hải Châu là đại lý phân phối cấp 1 của sản phẩm* máy lạnh hãng Mitsubishi *nên giá thành bán ra rất ưu đãi và cực cạnh tranh trên toàn thị trường. Và đặc biệt đối với dòng máy lạnh âm trần thì luôn được mọi khách hàng săn đón bởi sản phẩm đã đáp ứng được các tiêu chí như: thích hợp cho không gian rộng lớn, làm lạnh tốt và đều, độ bền cao, chất lượng ổn định, tiết kiệm điện năng và đạt yêu cầu thẩm mỹ cho mọi không gian kiến trúc.








Hiện tại, *máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy*Thanh Hải Châu đang phân phối có 2 dòng là thường và inverter. Quý khách có thể xem cụ thể hơn như sau:

*→ Dòng inverter của máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy có các model sau :*

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT50VG 2 HP 17100 Btu inverter
Giá bán :* 27,900,000 ₫ *(Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT71VG 2.5 HP 24200 Btu inverter
Giá bán :* 30,400,000 ₫ *(Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT100VG 3.5 HP 30700 Btu inverter
Giá bán :* 39,000,000 ₫ *(Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT100VG 4 HP 34100 Btu inverter
Giá bán :* 40,600,000 ₫ *(Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT125VG 5 HP 42700 Btu inverter
Giá bán :* 50,300,000 ₫ *(Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT140VG 5.5 HP 47800 Btu inverter
Giá bán :* 53,500,000 ₫ *(Đã bao gồm VAT)

*→ Dòng thường của máy lạnh cassette Mitsubishi Heavy có các model sản phẩm chi tiết sau :*

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT50CR-S5 2 HP 17060 Btu
Giá bán : *21,300,000 ₫ *(Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT71CR-S5 2.5 HP 24255 Btu
Giá bán :* 26,000,000 ₫ *(Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT100CR-S5 4 HP 34120 Btu
Giá bán :* 34,500,000 ₫ *(Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT125CR-S5 5 HP 42650 Btu
Giá bán : *36,700,000 ₫ *(Đã bao gồm VAT)

*♦ Lưu ý :* Giá máy cung cấp trên chỉ tham khảo cho 01 bộ và đã bao gồm 10% VAT. Qúy khách cần biết giá theo số lượng cụ thể vào mỗi thời điểm khác nhau, vui lòng liên hệ chúng tôi để được báo giá tốt nhất :
*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*
- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá :*infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline kỹ thuật : *0911260247* Mr Luân
- Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
- Website công ty:* thanhhaichau.com*


Bên trên là những thông tin về tên model và giá thành của sản phẩm* máy lạnh điều hòa âm trần Mitsubishi. *Muốn xem nhiều hơn về tính năng và thông số kỹ thuật của mỗi loại sản phẩm, bạn hãy click vào từng model máy hoặc truy cập địa chỉ web trực tiếp của công ty : *Máy lạnh âm trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*

*Máy lạnh âm trần*là dòng máy thương mại khá phổ biến tại các nơi có lượng người đông như : nhà hàng, quán ăn, cửa hàng, shop, siêu thị, trường học, bệnh viện, hội trường... hoặc các nơi cao cấp cần đạt độ thẩm mỹ và tiết kiệm không gian như: biệt thự, nhà phố, công ty, văn phòng,...Trong đó, *máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy*với giá thành ở phân khúc tầm trung sẽ là sự lựa chọn ưu tiên cho mọi khách hàng.








*QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ NHU CẦU HÃY LIÊN HỆ NGAY CÔNG TY THANH HẢI CHÂU HÔM NAY ĐỂ CÓ GIÁ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN MITSUBISHI MỚI NHẤT VÀ ĐƯỢC CHIẾT KHẤU ƯU ĐÃI THEO SỐ LƯỢNG TỐT NHẤT NHÉ !



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/phan-phoi-may-lanh-am-tran-mitsubishi-heavy-gia-re-khu-vuc-mien-nam*


----------

